# [French NR] Kevin Guillaumond 3.12 2x2 average



## Kev43 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi!

Here's a video of an official 2x2 average, which turned out to be NR despite of a fail 1-look and a counting 4.00 ^^
My main cube was a TypeC but I lost it a week before the competition, so this average was done with a V2.








> (2.53) (missing ^^) ; (6.61) ; 2.80 ; 4.00 (missing) ; 2.56 = 3.12 (french national record)
> Former record was 3.13 by Philippe Virouleau.
> Cube: V2
> Method: CLL / EG1


----------



## CuberMan (Mar 10, 2012)

lol only 0.01 difference between this and the former NR. congrats anyway.


----------



## Kev43 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks!

The NR was standing for like, 2 years, so it was very cool to beat it, even for 0"01, I'll try to be faster next time =D


----------

